# Strap suggestions for Omega aqua terra?



## Incantatem-Cobra (Nov 7, 2020)

Hello,
I have had the omega seamaster aqua terra 38mm for about a month now, and i'm starting to get bored from the bracelet. I don't particularly like the rubber or the leather strap from Omega. Any strap Suggestions?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Incantatem-Cobra said:


> Hello,
> I have had the omega seamaster aqua terra 38mm for about a month now, and i'm starting to get bored from the bracelet. I don't particularly like the rubber or the leather strap from Omega. Any strap Suggestions?


 You can design your own here!

https://www.camillefournet.com/en/watch-band/customized-watch-strap


----------

